
What I can learn in 10 minutes that would be useful for the rest of my life? - alexlitov
http://www.quora.com/Tips-and-Hacks-for-Everyday-Life/What-is-something-useful-I-can-learn-right-now-in-10-minutes-that-would-be-useful-for-the-rest-of-my-life?share=1
======
nacs
Here's something you can learn in less than 1 minute: Stop using Quora with
their "Signup / login so you can see more than the first few lines" popup
spam.

I wish Google would remove that site from its index.

~~~
chatmasta
In the time you spent writing that comment, you could have registered and
logged into Quora.

------
Casseres
When linking to Quora articles, please add ?share=1 to the URL so people
without accounts can read all of the comments.

Clickable: [http://www.quora.com/Tips-and-Hacks-for-Everyday-
Life/What-i...](http://www.quora.com/Tips-and-Hacks-for-Everyday-Life/What-is-
something-useful-I-can-learn-right-now-in-10-minutes-that-would-be-useful-for-
the-rest-of-my-life?share=1#step=6)

